# Cycle friendly pubs in Cambridge.



## derrick (14 Jun 2016)

A group of friends are riding to Cambridge later on in the year, We are looking for a nice pub that would welcome 15+ cyclist. We will be getting the train back to London.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Let me know if you want some slightly more out of town...
> 
> Depending on what route they're taking, they might pass near by the Cambridge Canteen on their way to Cambridge. The grub is good (but not cheap). And it is popular with cyclists.


We would be coming in from the A10 direction, But are looking for something in the town, not to far from the station,


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jun 2016)

There are obviously no cycle friendly pubs in Cambridge


----------



## seraphina (19 Jun 2016)

Cambridge Blue is good and close to the station. Another vote for Cambridge Canteen; you could then cycle to Whittlesford station to get back to Liverpool Street. Flying Pig and Salisbury Arms are good but not sure if they do food; Devonshire Arms also good and does food. Mill road also good for Chinese and curry. Other pubs already mentioned are all good.

Most pubs in Cambridge are used to cyclists and crowds of people turning up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2016)

User said:


> In the city centre or further out?
> 
> In the city centre, you've got the Free Press, the Maypole (where a large number of us turned up on the recent Pie Day and they didn't blink at lots of bikes being chained up in the beer garden) and the Kingston Arms (which is on the road back to the station).


Damn nice pub the Maypole, and a huge beer menu.

Must return and try them all as i don't think we quite drank them dry that day.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jun 2016)

Don't know the present Cambridge that well, but fond memories of the King Street Run... in the late 70's


----------

